# Mindy went lame !!



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Yesterday evening my dh and I returned from dinner and Mindy seemed fine. Fifteen minutes later she was hobbling on three legs- holding her back left leg up. She wasn't running or jumping when it happened and she didn't bark or shreik. I can't see anything and she doesn't groan or shreik when I palpate it. We decided to see how she was this morning rather than take her to the emergency vet I hate to go to. She lay in one spot on the bed last night and didn't move. this morning she is no better and will barely walk at all- even on three legs. Off to the vet we'll go this morning.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh no, i hope she is alright! Did you check the bottom of her foot?? Make sure she does not have a needle or something sharpe embedded in it? Please let us know......poor baby!!!:wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, no! I will be praying and looking for an update. This is when you really wish they could talk and tell us what's wrong.

Linda


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Ohhh sweet baby, let us know how she's doing...Scary when they suddenly go lame like that...

Prayers!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hoping just something in her foot. Poor baby. Scary.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hoping it's nothing serious. Will be watching for updates:mellow:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jocelyn - I'm so sorry. Hope it's nothing serious. Maybe something irritated the area earlier and it's still sore. Good luck.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I hope it's not serious either- Let us know what the Vet says when you have time! poor Mindy!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

I hope the vet gives you good news....


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

thank you for your concern!!
we are back from the vet- she feels it is a partial tear of her ACL 
Mindy is on metacam and tramadol and the vet wants to see her back on Tuesday for xrays. She manipulated her patella which was fine. I am also supposed to restrict her activity for the next 2 weeks (at least). Not easy for a dog who thrives on jumping and playing. She needs to be crated all the time I can't supervise her,too. Not the news I was hoping for.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Jocelyn, I am so sorry.:angry: Keeping them down is not easy, especially when the medicine provides relief. Praying for her quick recovery. :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Jocelyn, i'm sorry about Mindy, but i'm happy to hear that it wasn't something more serious. Poor Mindy it's going to be rough 2 weeks for the both of you. Give Mindy kisses for me.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh no, I'm glad it isn't something worse. hugs to you


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no,I hopethat Mindy recovers quickly.I know it's hard to keep them quiet.Good Luck.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

jpupart said:


> thank you for your concern!!
> we are back from the vet- she feels it is a partial tear of her ACL
> Mindy is on metacam and tramadol and the vet wants to see her back on Tuesday for xrays. She manipulated her patella which was fine. I am also supposed to restrict her activity for the next 2 weeks (at least). Not easy for a dog who thrives on jumping and playing. She needs to be crated all the time I can't supervise her,too. Not the news I was hoping for.


my dee dee did this a couple years ago. I rested her for 2 mos and kept her confined in a small area when no holding her in lap. She did fine and is fine today with no surgery. I consulted a couple orthos and vets and consensus was rest for 2 mos and if lifting leg after that then surgery. Toy breeds can build scar tissue there and be fine even if they rupture it. Do you have a pack and play play pen or a stroller so you can wheel her from room to room to rest her


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

A cruciate tear can be so painful she may not want to move for awhile, anyway, making it easier to keep her still. I hope it mends well and quickly.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Jocelyn,
Sorry that Mindy is going through this. My Cisco tore his both of his ACLs several years apart and had to have surgery both times, but he is a cockapoo and weighs a good 16 pounds. Hopefully Mindy will not need surgery and resting will fix it. Cisco sailed through both surgeries and never had any problem with his knees after that and he's 14 now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jocelyn - I'm so sorry about the news about Mindy. Tell her that Auntie Sue tore her right ACL and MCL and her left ACL and meniscus and she's still skiing without surgery. When I did the first knee 28 years ago it was complete immobilization and then physical therapy. But the ACL/meniscus a few years ago, they had me rehabing right away so that there wasn't atrophy from not using it and muscle was built around the ligament to support it, so not sure what current thinking is on doggie ligament tears. I would check with an orthopod. Good luck.


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

Poor little gal!
Hope she's better soon!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

thank you for the comments and suggestions. Mindy also weighs a whopping 16.6 pounds which makes it hard to carry her around! I'm hoping that she won't need surgery even though she seems to be at the upper end of what the current thinking is. I love the idea of putting her in the stroller (I have 2) and I also have a pack and play. So I will try that and I guess I'll have to crate her when I leave her as she likes to jump up and look out the window if I gate her in the kitchen/laundry room.
I just feel so bad for her- she's my dog that loves agility


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

jpupart said:


> thank you for the comments and suggestions. Mindy also weighs a whopping 16.6 pounds which makes it hard to carry her around! I'm hoping that she won't need surgery even though she seems to be at the upper end of what the current thinking is. I love the idea of putting her in the stroller (I have 2) and I also have a pack and play. So I will try that and I guess I'll have to crate her when I leave her as she likes to jump up and look out the window if I gate her in the kitchen/laundry room.
> I just feel so bad for her- she's my dog that loves agility



she sure is beautiful. Love the picture of her.....what a doll baby..:wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh no! Mindy! I'm so sorry she is going through this. Prayers that she will be back on all 4 paws soon. Hugs!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no! Jocelyn I'm so sorry that Mindy is going through this! I hope she feels better and can avoid surgery...I'll be praying!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry to hear this! Our Tiffany, a 10+ pounder, also had a partial tear of the ACL. We crated her and carried her everywhere, and within 8 weeks she was doing great! No surgery needed. 

I guess vets don't necessarily concur on whether or not surgery is recommended. The first vet we took her to said definitely surgery, but the next week we were going to Hawaii and not about to leave a newly operated on dog a week afterwards. So, we took her to the vet we solely use for more serious situations because she is so far from us, and she said it was likely we could avoid surgery with appropriate precautions. We were so relieved! 

Hang in there, and know you're precious pup is in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks so much for the support. Yesterday was tough-keeping her still. I hope as the days go by she gets more used to being confined because right now she's not to happy


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I gave Tiffany toys she ONLY got when in the crate-- and her favorite chews, and I got her several interactive toys that I would switch around. The idea of a stroller and carrier are good, too! I didn't try that with Tiffany, and I wish I had thought of it then.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow im just now reading this ! i hope she feels better real soon , and that shes able to stay calm to heal quickly . hugs .


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I am catching up on the post and read this one! I am so glad she is okay but sorry what she is going through. Please know she is in my thougths and prayers for a full recovery.
She is beautiful! If you get a chance please post more photos of her:wub:

(((Hugs)))

Celena


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your baby. She is soooooooooooo beautiful....well she looks a lot like my MIMi. What I do for prayers is to make bows while concentrating on the full recovery. May I make a bow...or pair for her? I would love to. I'll make them and send my best wishes. You can contact me, if you would like to recieve them.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

socalyte said:


> I gave Tiffany toys she ONLY got when in the crate-- and her favorite chews, and I got her several interactive toys that I would switch around. The idea of a stroller and carrier are good, too! I didn't try that with Tiffany, and I wish I had thought of it then.


that's a great idea- I'll get her some new toys just for when she's in the crate. I may need to buy a new wire crate instead of the one she has since she is so hot natured. I think she may get too warm if she has to spend a lot of time in there.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks Liza and Celena.

Sylie- that is so sweet of you to offer to make a "prayer bow" for Mindy- I'll send you a pm.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sylie said:


> I'm so sorry for your baby. She is soooooooooooo beautiful....well she looks a lot like my MIMi. What I do for prayers is to make bows while concentrating on the full recovery. May I make a bow...or pair for her? I would love to. I'll make them and send my best wishes. You can contact me, if you would like to recieve them.


:wub: Now how sweet is that!

How's Mindy doing today Jocelyn?


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

mom2bijou said:


> :wub: Now how sweet is that!
> 
> How's Mindy doing today Jocelyn?


Tammy,
Mindy is about the same- not happy at all with staying in the stroller. It didn't help last night that my dh felt sorry for her and let her out while I was making dinner. I told him if he let her out he needed to watch her- next thing I know I look over and she's laying on the top cushions of the sofa. I ask him if he put her there and he says "ah,no- she must have jumped when I wasn't looking"
grrrrrrrr....:angry:
Needless to say I wasn't very happy!! Poor Mindy just doesn't understand why she is being cooped up and little reactive Candy just keeps barking at the stroller and then whining at Mindy. :w00t:
I'm sure things will settle down with time ( at least I'm hoping!!!!!!!)


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Jocelyn, I'm just now seeing this thread.  I'm so sorry to hear about your darling Mindy. Mindy reminds me much of my Mandy. Mandy loves to run and jump too. Mandy tore her cranial cruciate ligament several yrs ago. She also had a luxated patella. So, we had an orthopedic specialist perform surgery. It was a rough recovery. Dr. Bill Hoefle out of Vegas perfomed the surgery. He's one of the best in the nation for ortho. He claimed that the CCL tears can take 6 mos to heal or longer. I think the thought process with that..... is that with them being a furbaby, it's so difficult to constrain them for a period of time to heal. They just don't understand that they are not to jump. I think the ACL ruptures are more common. I feel awful for both of you. Mindy is in my prayers and I hope the meds help her. I loved the agility pic of her. She's precious!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks, Suzi. I'm praying Mindy won't need surgery. I have heard that 5 to 6 months is the normal recoup time following surgery. My vet is going to reevaluate after 2 weeks of rest. If she recommends surgery I'll be looking for the top ortho surgeon I can find around here and get a second opinion. We have an excellent vet school, so I might check with them. What worries me is she has a luxating patella in her Right knee and with all the weight being placed on that leg it may get worse.

Just wondered what is Mandy's weight? Did your surgeon not think she could develop enough scar tissue to avoid surgery or was it a complete tear?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jocelyn -- sending lots of prayers for little Mindy.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

jpupart said:


> Tammy,
> Mindy is about the same- not happy at all with staying in the stroller. It didn't help last night that my dh felt sorry for her and let her out while I was making dinner. I told him if he let her out he needed to watch her- next thing I know I look over and she's laying on the top cushions of the sofa. I ask him if he put her there and he says "ah,no- she must have jumped when I wasn't looking"
> grrrrrrrr....:angry:
> Needless to say I wasn't very happy!! Poor Mindy just doesn't understand why she is being cooped up and little reactive Candy just keeps barking at the stroller and then whining at Mindy. :w00t:
> I'm sure things will settle down with time ( at least I'm hoping!!!!!!!)


Husbands just don't understand anything do they?!:smpullhair::smpullhair: 

Poor Mindy. Poor Candy. Poor you! Hmmm....can you put cushions in front of the couch to prevent her from jumping up there? It's so hard to keep them cooped up. Our lil ones are so brave despite their injuries. I hope the stress level comes down in your house and Mindy improves. Hang in there. :grouphug:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

mom2bijou said:


> Husbands just don't understand anything do they?!:smpullhair::smpullhair:
> 
> Poor Mindy. Poor Candy. Poor you! Hmmm....can you put cushions in front of the couch to prevent her from jumping up there? It's so hard to keep them cooped up. Our lil ones are so brave despite their injuries. I hope the stress level comes down in your house and Mindy improves. Hang in there. :grouphug:


Yes- I am definitely feeling stressed right now and to top it off my MIL is coming to visit on Friday and staying for 10 days!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...I hope she will recover quickly without surgery. I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

jpupart said:


> thanks, Suzi. I'm praying Mindy won't need surgery. I have heard that 5 to 6 months is the normal recoup time following surgery. My vet is going to reevaluate after 2 weeks of rest. If she recommends surgery I'll be looking for the top ortho surgeon I can find around here and get a second opinion. We have an excellent vet school, so I might check with them. What worries me is she has a luxating patella in her Right knee and with all the weight being placed on that leg it may get worse.
> 
> Just wondered what is Mandy's weight? Did your surgeon not think she could develop enough scar tissue to avoid surgery or was it a complete tear?


Yes, extra stress will be put on that luxated patella. Do you know what grade her luxated patella is? If she needs surgery, I would def. recommend your state university vet teaching hospital. Mandy had her surgery 3 yrs ago. I think she was approx. 12 lbs, maybe, 12.5 lbs. She's a Bichon/Maltese mix. (She's mostly Bichon Frise with a heavier, stockier build.) She had a grade 3/4 luxated patella along with a partial rupture (not a complete tear) of the L cranial cruciate ligament....all on the same leg. She could not walk. We wanted to do surgery, esp. at her young age of only 3 yrs at the time. I am hoping for the best for Mindy. I know it's so painful for them.  I hope she doesn't need surgery Jocelyn. :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

jpupart said:


> Tammy,
> Mindy is about the same- not happy at all with staying in the stroller. It didn't help last night that my dh felt sorry for her and let her out while I was making dinner. I told him if he let her out he needed to watch her- next thing I know I look over and she's laying on the top cushions of the sofa. I ask him if he put her there and he says "ah,no- she must have jumped when I wasn't looking"
> grrrrrrrr....:angry:
> Needless to say I wasn't very happy!! Poor Mindy just doesn't understand why she is being cooped up and little reactive Candy just keeps barking at the stroller and then whining at Mindy. :w00t:
> I'm sure things will settle down with time ( at least I'm hoping!!!!!!!)


Oh I'm sorry. I'm just now seeing this. Poor Mindi. And poor you. It will be so hard to keep her quiet. Keeping her in my thoughts and prayers for a complete and quick recovery.

Now about DH....men truly are the weaker sex. :supacool:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yikes! Archie tore his ACL a year and a half ago....it took a long time to heal, but he doesn't even limp anymore. I don't think I did much to keep him calm....it hurt him so he was pretty calm because of that. The vet told me that big dogs usually need an operation but smaller dogs form scar tissue that cushion the bones. I hope everything works out for Mindy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

jpupart said:


> Yes- I am definitely feeling stressed right now and to top it off my MIL is coming to visit on Friday and staying for 10 days!!


Is that called adding insult to injury? :blush: So hard to keep our "kids" quiet. They just don't understand and they're so active. Hope things get better.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

suzimalteselover said:


> Yes, extra stress will be put on that luxated patella. Do you know what grade her luxated patella is? If she needs surgery, I would def. recommend your state university vet teaching hospital. Mandy had her surgery 3 yrs ago. I think she was approx. 12 lbs, maybe, 12.5 lbs. She's a Bichon/Maltese mix. (She's mostly Bichon Frise with a heavier, stockier build.) She had a grade 3/4 luxated patella along with a partial rupture (not a complete tear) of the L cranial cruciate ligament....all on the same leg. She could not walk. We wanted to do surgery, esp. at her young age of only 3 yrs at the time. I am hoping for the best for Mindy. I know it's so painful for them.  I hope she doesn't need surgery Jocelyn. :grouphug:


The vet has never graded her patella,but it is mild- I just don't want it to get worse with her putting extra weight on it. I am really trying to get her to rest as much as possible to avoid any surgery. I will take her Friday for her xrays.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh I'm sorry. I'm just now seeing this. Poor Mindi. And poor you. It will be so hard to keep her quiet. Keeping her in my thoughts and prayers for a complete and quick recovery.
> 
> Now about DH....men truly are the weaker sex. :supacool:


thank you!
dh is really trying now!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Yikes! Archie tore his ACL a year and a half ago....it took a long time to heal, but he doesn't even limp anymore. I don't think I did much to keep him calm....it hurt him so he was pretty calm because of that. The vet told me that big dogs usually need an operation but smaller dogs form scar tissue that cushion the bones. I hope everything works out for Mindy.


Poor Archie- I'm glad his healed so well. For some reason, Mindy doesn't want to stay calm- she wants to run with the other dogs and jump on the furniture. She gets so caught up in the moment I think she just forgets! I'm not sure how painful it is unless she puts weight on it- it's all very confusing to me. She is getting more used to my carrying her around and putting her in the stroller- I think she likes all the pampering and attention:wub:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Is that called adding insult to injury? :blush: So hard to keep our "kids" quiet. They just don't understand and they're so active. Hope things get better.


yup- it's going to be a rough 10 days, especially with grandkids coming to visit great grandma,too:w00t:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

thank you Lynn and Donna and I'm sorry if I've missed anyone else. I really do appreciate your concern and kind words!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just checking in on Mindy,hope she's doing better!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> Just checking in on Mindy,hope she's doing better!


thank you- she does seem a little better today 
I'm hoping the rest will do the trick!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jocelyn -- I know it's hard to keep them quiet, but it's very important for her healing process. I'm sending lots and lots of prayers for Mindy and for you.

(And, men -- well -- you've just gotta love him.)


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Jocelyn -- I know it's hard to keep them quiet, but it's very important for her healing process. I'm sending lots and lots of prayers for Mindy and for you.
> 
> (And, men -- well -- you've just gotta love him.)


thank you, Lynn. Mindy is getting more used to the stroller. Here are a couple of pictures of her in it looking kind of forlorn-but resigned


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Glad she is doing a little better today!! Thank you for posting for pics, she is beautiful! :wub::wub:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

HaleysMom said:


> Glad she is doing a little better today!! Thank you for posting for pics, she is beautiful! :wub::wub:


thank you!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww cute mindy , she looks perkier , im glad shes getting better !


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jocelyn - happy that Mindy's doing better. She's certainly riding in style. I keep wondering what goes thru their heads suddenly riding in a stroller. :blink: Must be strange for them but very calming.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Mindy is so cute. She will be well in no time. Everyone is cheering for her.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

jpupart said:


> thank you, Lynn. Mindy is getting more used to the stroller. Here are a couple of pictures of her in it looking kind of forlorn-but resigned


Awwww, she's such a little sweetheart, Jocelyn! :wub: Just checking for update on your sweet baby, glad to hear there's a little improvement. Maybe, with your mil visiting, the extra hands will be perfect timing. Hope you and your family have a nice visit.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

How is Mindy now? How much longer in the 2 wk. period before she has to go back for re-evaluation? Did she have an MRI? Just wondering since we are facing this too.
Kitzi has never climbed, jumped, had any accidents so can't imagine how he tore something!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> How is Mindy now? How much longer in the 2 wk. period before she has to go back for re-evaluation? Did she have an MRI? Just wondering since we are facing this too.
> Kitzi has never climbed, jumped, had any accidents so can't imagine how he tore something!


 Sandi, it has been 9 days since Mindy tore her acl. She has not had an MRI- but I'd rather do an MRI than an xray as it would be much better for showing exactly what's going on. I will take her back late next week if she isn't doing better and ask for a referral to an ortho vet- probably at our local vet school as it is an excellent facility. Since my dh refuses to follow my directions of complete rest for her- I am imagining she is not going to be better.

Mindy is a jumper and likes agility classes;however, we have not been doing any lately. She never yelped like she hurt herself-just started limping. My vet says sometimes it just happens- they may be running and just twist a certain way and it tears- then without complete rest it can tear completely. In Mindy's case she is overweight which makes her more vulnerable. I've tried to get her to lose weight, but we just can't seem to make a dent-even when her food is cut way back. Kitzel certainly doesn't fall into the overweight catagory- so I don't know. Please keep in touch with how he is doing!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

thank you Liza, Susan, Sylvia, and Suzi- Your good wishes mean alot to me (and Mindy!!!!):wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Mindy is a jumper and likes agility classes;however, we have not been doing any lately. She never yelped like she hurt herself-just started limping. My vet says sometimes it just happens- they may be running and just twist a certain way and it tears- then without complete rest it can tear completely. In Mindy's case she is overweight which makes her more vulnerable. I've tried to get her to lose weight, but we just can't seem to make a dent-even when her food is cut way back. Kitzel certainly doesn't fall into the overweight catagory- so I don't know. Please keep in touch with how he is doing!![/QUOTE]

Two days after Kitzi saw the 3rd ortho (which was an extremely frustrating appointment) he was doing a zoomie on the LR rugs when he let out a huge scream, then another & then was perfectly fine except for holding up his leg. This was a first in his months of limping! This 4th ortho is assuming that Kitzel tore the ACL when that happened. It is still an assumption although Kitzi showed distinct pain when he manipulated---tried to bite the surgeon---something he NEVER does. My deeper question is still why has he limped all along since 7 months of age---NO ONE can answer that question yet. I won't be satisfied until I find that answer. I KNOW for a fact that he has had no injury since we got him. He is a very laid back little guy too. He has been super sweet about restriction. He does bite my had hard (no skin breaking) when I groom his back legs---that has gone on for some time. I wish they could talk.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Mindy is a jumper and likes agility classes;however, we have not been doing any lately. She never yelped like she hurt herself-just started limping. My vet says sometimes it just happens- they may be running and just twist a certain way and it tears- then without complete rest it can tear completely. In Mindy's case she is overweight which makes her more vulnerable. I've tried to get her to lose weight, but we just can't seem to make a dent-even when her food is cut way back. Kitzel certainly doesn't fall into the overweight catagory- so I don't know. Please keep in touch with how he is doing!!


Two days after Kitzi saw the 3rd ortho (which was an extremely frustrating appointment) he was doing a zoomie on the LR rugs when he let out a huge scream, then another & then was perfectly fine except for holding up his leg. This was a first in his months of limping! This 4th ortho is assuming that Kitzel tore the ACL when that happened. It is still an assumption although Kitzi showed distinct pain when he manipulated---tried to bite the surgeon---something he NEVER does. My deeper question is still why has he limped all along since 7 months of age---NO ONE can answer that question yet. I won't be satisfied until I find that answer. I KNOW for a fact that he has had no injury since we got him. He is a very laid back little guy too. He has been super sweet about restriction. He does bite my had hard (no skin breaking) when I groom his back legs---that has gone on for some time. I wish they could talk.[/QUOTE]

I so agree with you- I wish they could talk,too. Mindy has always had a low threshold for pain- she cries for the tiniest things- yet she has never made a murmur about this- not even when the vet manipulated her legs. She just kind of held her breath. I don't understand. Do you think Kitzel could have had a mild tear- not enough to act like he was in pain- and then when he was running- torn it quite a bit more and that's why he screamed? It is very frustrating to try to figure out!


----------



## deeda9999 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Mindy. It is so tough to confine them even though we know it for their own good. I was just beside myself when Gilmore had his LP surgery and they told me I had to confine him for 3 months. I really thought it was impossible and that I would lose my mind ( you can read my posts about Gilmore) or that Gilmore would hate me and his personality would change. But surprisingly enough we survived and having to take care of him so closely made the bond even stronger. We eventually got into a routine that worked for us. I was very strict about total crate rest because there was no way I wanted to hurt the healing process. The 3 months seemed like an eternity at the beginning and the first few weeks were definitely the hardest. But it gets easier. 

I hope that Mindy heals and is better in no time. Hang in there.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

deeda9999 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Mindy. It is so tough to confine them even though we know it for their own good. I was just beside myself when Gilmore had his LP surgery and they told me I had to confine him for 3 months. I really thought it was impossible and that I would lose my mind ( you can read my posts about Gilmore) or that Gilmore would hate me and his personality would change. But surprisingly enough we survived and having to take care of him so closely made the bond even stronger. We eventually got into a routine that worked for us. I was very strict about total crate rest because there was no way I wanted to hurt the healing process. The 3 months seemed like an eternity at the beginning and the first few weeks were definitely the hardest. But it gets easier.
> 
> I hope that Mindy heals and is better in no time. Hang in there.


thank you! Mindy is not doing any better, so it may be a long process. She is trying to be so good, but it's very hard on her being confined. You're right about the bonding!! We have already become closer as she has always been more my dh's dog, but now she wants me with her all the time. It's like she knows I am trying to take extra special care of her.:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Jocelyn, I'm so sorry to hear Mindy still isn't better! I'm glad at least this whole ordeal is bringing the two of you closer together...I know you're taking such wonderful care of her. Hope she starts getting better soon!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i hope she does get better soon , it must be so hard keeping her safe , but all that bonding n snuggling will do her good u'll see . hugs and prayers


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh dear...too many of our fluffs getting hurt! I am so sorry to hear about darling Mindy. Hopefully the rest and bonding will do wonders. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jocelyn - just checking in and was hoping that Mindy was better. So sorry to see she isn't. It's so hard. Hoping that she does better. :grouphug:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

jpupart said:


> thank you! Mindy is not doing any better, so it may be a long process. She is trying to be so good, but it's very hard on her being confined. You're right about the bonding!! We have already become closer as she has always been more my dh's dog, but now she wants me with her all the time. It's like she knows I am trying to take extra special care of her.:wub:


I'm sorry Jocelyn. It's so frustrating to see our little ones under the weather. Please, give Mindy a gentle cuddle from us.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Jocelyn, how is Mindy doing now? Any updates? Have been thinking of you and Mindy.


Mandy started limping this week. It's arthritus from her surgery. It developed in one knee, but, not the other. Every once in awhile, it flares up....if we have a streak of bitter cold weather, or erratic weather, like it has been recently....a high of 80 one day, to a high of 50, the next day. So, back to the vet. He put her on Rimadyl. She's doing great now. But, she's gained a little weight, my fault. :blush: So, I'm working hard to get it off her to lessen the stress on her knee. I'm so glad Cody and Josey don't have any knee issues. It's hard and frustrating to deal with. 

Sending more hugs to you and Mindy.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Suzi, thanks for asking about Mindy. Sorry Mandy has arthritis, but I understand that Mindy will probably have it,too. This cold/hot weather is so hard. I have bursitis in one hip and it's been hard on me lately- so I can sympathize.
Mindy seems a little better as long as I keep her confined. Her limping has lightened up a tad. If I could just get my DH to understand NOT to let her out!! I know he feels sorry for her being cooped up- she looks at him so mournfully with her big eyes. But he turns his back one second and she's run and jumped on the couch!! I can't be too hard on him- we were just told yesterday he has prostate cancer.  He had a biopsy done and we just got the results yesterday. 

It's been a difficult week for us.

His MIL has been here all week and his son, wife, and 5 year old and 1 year old for the last couple of days. It has been chaotic here!! Mindy has done very well-considering all the running and screaming going on!!! 

Well- one day at a time. Kids leave today and MIL tomorrow. Then we can start looking at what to do for my hubby. (sigh)


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

jpupart said:


> Hi Suzi, thanks for asking about Mindy. Sorry Mandy has arthritis, but I understand that Mindy will probably have it,too. This cold/hot weather is so hard. I have bursitis in one hip and it's been hard on me lately- so I can sympathize.
> Mindy seems a little better as long as I keep her confined. Her limping has lightened up a tad. If I could just get my DH to understand NOT to let her out!! I know he feels sorry for her being cooped up- she looks at him so mournfully with her big eyes. But he turns his back one second and she's run and jumped on the couch!! I can't be too hard on him- we were just told yesterday he has prostate cancer.  He had a biopsy done and we just got the results yesterday.
> 
> It's been a difficult week for us.
> ...


Jocelyn, I'm so sorry to hear about your husband. You and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: Was the prostate cancer caught early? My fil had prostate cancer. He's doing great now. So, I'm hopeful.......and sending positive healing vibes for your husband, too. Hugs to you both! I wish I could do more for you. PM me anytime you need anything!

I'm glad to hear Mindy's limping has lessened a bit. It is so hard...not to give in to those big beautiful puppy eyes. :wub: I wonder if you could put her on the couch and somehow gate her there....so, she can't jump off? If that's where she likes to relax, maybe, that would work somehow? I'm glad that time has helped her a bit.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Suzi- thank you for the thoughts and the prayers!!!!
Yes, it is early stage. His PSA had been 4 to around 6 this last time. After having him on antibiotics it did not go down, so the urologist wanted him to have a biopsy. We never really thought it would come back positive. They took 6 needle biopsies on one side and six on the other. One side was normal. the other side 5 of the 6 were abnormal. Gleason 3 + 3 on 3 and 3 + 4 on the other 2. The doctor wants to talk with us about treatment options within the next 2 weeks. We will probably also seek a second opinion and another analysis of the biopsies as I have read they are very subjective. I am just now educating myself on prostate cancer as I never thought he actually had it. The urologist feels it is contained and does not even suggest a CT scan- so that is good news.

As far as Mindy goes- I'm afraid she'd try to jump off the side of the couch if I tried to gate off the front (LOL)- not sure I'd be able to figure out how to do that anyway. I pretty much let her stay on the couch with me when I'm sitting on there and pick her up and carry her around with me when I get up. My little 16 pound baby!!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

jpupart said:


> Suzi- thank you for the thoughts and the prayers!!!!
> Yes, it is early stage. His PSA had been 4 to around 6 this last time. After having him on antibiotics it did not go down, so the urologist wanted him to have a biopsy. We never really thought it would come back positive. They took 6 needle biopsies on one side and six on the other. One side was normal. the other side 5 of the 6 were abnormal. Gleason 3 + 3 on 3 and 3 + 4 on the other 2. The doctor wants to talk with us about treatment options within the next 2 weeks. We will probably also seek a second opinion and another analysis of the biopsies as I have read they are very subjective. I am just now educating myself on prostate cancer as I never thought he actually had it. The urologist feels it is contained and does not even suggest a CT scan- so that is good news.
> 
> As far as Mindy goes- I'm afraid she'd try to jump off the side of the couch if I tried to gate off the front (LOL)- not sure I'd be able to figure out how to do that anyway. I pretty much let her stay on the couch with me when I'm sitting on there and pick her up and carry her around with me when I get up. My little 16 pound baby!!!!


Thanks for your reply. I'm glad it's in the early stages, that's so important. You are wise to seek a second opinion and another analysis. I'm glad to hear the urologist feels it's contained. Keep me posted, please. Take care....

About Mindy....ah, I understand. Once they want down, it's at any cost.  I know mine are like that when someone is at the door. You are doing a wonderful job with her.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jocelyn - I'm so sorry to hear about your husband. I'm sending prayers to you both. :hugging: I know of four friends who have had it - they're in their early 60's and they all ended up having the surgery and all are doing extremely well and feeling like nothing was ever wrong. I know there are a lot of decisions and ways to go which make it hard to decide but I always believe in trusting your gut. One friend and her DH went for three consults and ended up with the doctor they felt most comfortable with at Sloan Kettering in NY. 
Boy, you've had a king size load of troubles lately. :mellow: I hope that Mindy starts to feel better and tell your DH we're rooting for him here. So glad they caught it early. If you want to PM me to ask any of my friends anything please do so.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks, Suzi.

Susan, My husband is 62 so about the same age as your friends. As I learn more I may contact you to ask about your friends. Right now I don't really know enough. One of my husband's colleagues in another part of the state recently opted for the surgery also. He ended up going to Duke. I know my husband is going to contact him to see why he decided it was the best option,too. thank you for all prayers. My husband had renal cell carcinoma several years ago which was found accidently and ended up having one kidney removed as it was contained. He has been cancer free for 7 years. I know this one is not related, but it's still hard.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

My brother (age 62 also) had the DaVinci robotic surgery last week in Dallas. His surgery was in the morning and he sent me a message that he was home and doing great by 3:00 that afternoon. His doctor said everything went very well. Might be something you want to investigate.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Madison's Mom said:


> My brother (age 62 also) had the DaVinci robotic surgery last week in Dallas. His surgery was in the morning and he sent me a message that he was home and doing great by 3:00 that afternoon. His doctor said everything went very well. Might be something you want to investigate.


thank you- I have heard the name, but nothing more. I know that was one option that my husband's colleague looked at, and ended up deciding on the more traditional surgery, but I don't know why. I'll look into it. That sounds great that your brother was home so fast!!! How is your brother doing this week? Do you know if the robotic surgery supposed to have less side effects after surgery?


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm not really sure about the details. I'll see what I can find out for you. Here's a link that might give you some more information in the meantimeda Vinci® Robotic Surgery Prostatectomy ? Methodist Dallas Medical Center, Methodist Richardson Medical Center


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Madison's Mom said:


> I'm not really sure about the details. I'll see what I can find out for you. Here's a link that might give you some more information in the meantimeda Vinci® Robotic Surgery Prostatectomy ? Methodist Dallas Medical Center, Methodist Richardson Medical Center


thanks!!!!!!! I'll check out the link!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Jocelyn, I am so sorry to hear your hubby got news of prostate cancer. Please tell your doctor you want a Cat scan done on him. From experience with our friend having it now, you need to be your own doctor sometimes and insist on further testing. I am keeping you in thought and prayers.



jpupart said:


> Suzi- thank you for the thoughts and the prayers!!!!
> Yes, it is early stage. His PSA had been 4 to around 6 this last time. After having him on antibiotics it did not go down, so the urologist wanted him to have a biopsy. We never really thought it would come back positive. They took 6 needle biopsies on one side and six on the other. One side was normal. the other side 5 of the 6 were abnormal. Gleason 3 + 3 on 3 and 3 + 4 on the other 2. The doctor wants to talk with us about treatment options within the next 2 weeks. We will probably also seek a second opinion and another analysis of the biopsies as I have read they are very subjective. I am just now educating myself on prostate cancer as I never thought he actually had it. The urologist feels it is contained and does not even suggest a CT scan- so that is good news.
> 
> As far as Mindy goes- I'm afraid she'd try to jump off the side of the couch if I tried to gate off the front (LOL)- not sure I'd be able to figure out how to do that anyway. I pretty much let her stay on the couch with me when I'm sitting on there and pick her up and carry her around with me when I get up. My little 16 pound baby!!!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Jocelyn, I am so sorry to hear your hubby got news of prostate cancer. Please tell your doctor you want a Cat scan done on him. From experience with our friend having it now, you need to be your own doctor sometimes and insist on further testing. I am keeping you in thought and prayers.


thank you, Dianne. I agree with you. We plan on at least one more opinion, possibly two and we do plan on getting a Cat scan,too. You can never be too careful!!


----------

